# Kato Unitrack N Dog-bone Geometry



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

I decided to use Kato N Unitrack for my first N scale coffee table layout. While designing it, I found myself re-inventing the wheel every time I created a dog-bone turn-around. So I created 5 examples that come out exactly to the millimeter and thought I'd share. These are not real reversing loops -- they're for turning around at the end of parallel main lines. Kato uses 33mm on-center, so that's what these are based on. See the pic if this doesn't make sense.

Maybe someone else will find this useful.
-Jack


----------

